# Puppy Worms Question



## NICnELLIE (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, my wife and i are new to the board. We just got a yorkie, Pippin - he'll be eight weeks old on Saturday. 

I had plenty of dogs growing up, but this is my first on my own, and my wife has never had a dog before.

So, he has tapeworms. We've taken him to the vet for it already (a couple of days ago), and he's had one vet treatment to get rid of them, but he's not going back again for about a month, and the worms are still there. Also - and I don't remember ever seeing this before in my mom's dogs - the worms seem to be crawling out of his butt even when he's not pooping. Every once in a while we'll look at him and notice a worm crawling around in the hair around his tush.

So, my first question is - Are the worms crawling around his butt normal?

Second question - for how long can I expect him to have the worms? We want to be able to cuddle him and raise him in an environment where he feels loved, and if we have to constantly be wearing rubber gloves and holding him with a towel so we don't get infected, I don't think he's going to feel very loved at all! Do we really have to wait at least a month until his next vet visit before the worms are gone?

We appreciate any help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I would ring the vets first thing in the morning and get him back in there tomorrow. What wormer did they use?


----------



## NICnELLIE (Sep 19, 2008)

The doctor gave him Strongid.

Before we got him, the people who sold him to us were giving him Nemex and Piperazine-17. These are OTCs, so I know they probably didn't do much.

The Vet also gave us Interceptor to give him at the end of the month.


----------



## NICnELLIE (Sep 19, 2008)

also, it bears mentioning that, aside from the presence of the worms, he seems generally healthy. He's energetic, he eats fine, he doesn't throw up... he just has worms crawling out of his bottom...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't be much help on the worms, sorry!

But I would just like to welcome you to the forum! and enjoy your new pup!


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome,

The usual wormer to give a pup is Panacur. It comes in liquid form so you give the first dose (depends on the weight of pup) at two weeks, once a day for three days.
Next dose is 4 weeks, as before. Then 8 weeks (you can cange onto the powder form once the pup is on solids) and finally at 12 weeks. Thereafter, it's worm every 3 months, usually with Drontal.

As you have seen the vet and had a different prescription, you need to be back in contact asap. If a wormer has been effective, the worms come out dead. So your vet needs to know the situation and prescribe again if necessary. Don't give any other wormer in the meantime to this pup, let the vet decide the best way forward. If you have any other dogs or cats in the household, I'd suggest you worm them now to prevent re-infection of the pup and to kill any worms he may have passed to them.

Sgurr


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds like he needs worming again - are you sure he took the last dose OK (assuming it was an oral dose). Need to speak with your vet as the pup will be getting no nutrients from his food and this needs addressing sooner rather then later.
regards
sue


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Are you sure your puppy has tapeworms and not roundworms? tapeworms are very rare in puppies, so rare in fact that the most commonly used UK puppy wormers do not treat for them.

Are you in the USA? If puppy is 8 weeks old, and you can get it (assuming it is roundworms, nto tapeworms) get some Drontal Puppy and dose him now, then again at both 10 and 12 weeks. Then once monthly until 6 months. If it is tapeworms, drontal plus is suitable for puppies over 2 weeks and will kill tapeworm.

If puppy has roundworms, these aare mor elikely to come out of his back end, and if they are, then he has aheavy burden. The wormer should kill them, so if they are coming out alive, the wormer isn't working.

Tapeworms shed, and it is the shed bits, not the worm that will come out.

Disgusting, but here are some pictures of roundworms:

3705 W


----------



## NICnELLIE (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your help! Pippin went back to the vet today for a shot of Droncid. The first dewormer was Strongal and in shot form. Already noticing an improvement. Yes, they are tapeworms (the vet saw one and confirmed for us) and yes, we are from the States (northern NY). No other furry pets (we have an African Spurred Tortoise-6 yrs) but she and Pip haven't met yet and she is kept high up in a tank.) Thanks all, this was the best help yet that we've gotten from the internet!

Ellie, Nic & Pippin


----------



## NICnELLIE (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok so new question: Puppy just went since having had the shot today and the feces was predominantly WHITE! There were so many worms that he MUST be rid of them. It was so gross. Is that high volume of them in stool after a deworming abnormal?


----------

